# cheap LED lights



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I came across this LED light on another forum.

DealExtreme: $12.44 E27 1210 6W 84-LED 588-Lumen 6500K Light Bulb - White (85~265V AC)

Anyone have any experience with this bulb? I might take the plunge on it and make my own DIY fixture.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

that's not bad to for $15 to try out although a 6w can only do small tanks probably 5g or smaller....


----------



## Zeron (Apr 23, 2010)

I have that bulb - it is quite bright, but it gets very hot - so much that I stopped using it.

One problem with it is that when you screw it in, there is no guarantee that the LEDS will be pointing towards the water in your tank. In mine, it was pointing straight up in to the hood. That can be fixed by adding a bit of solder to the end of the base.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

doesnt the head of it rotate about 300 degrees?


----------



## Zeron (Apr 23, 2010)

jkam said:


> doesnt the head of it rotate about 300 degrees?


Indeed it does - I had to really force it to to the first time, but it pivots easily now. I guess that is to be expected for stuff from DX


----------



## TKD (Apr 22, 2010)

It's a bit more light then a 9Watt CFL.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

aren't these 220 volt?


----------

